# No Mo Van Gogh



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This sign posted everywhere at a swanky Van Gogh exhibit didn’t offend me as much as it confused me. It made me think they were expecting trouble. Or perhaps they were using the venue to flash their beliefs into the faces of the folks that came to the exhibit. The place was full of families and couples of all ages. I dunno. The sign didn’t fit. And it was a sign that cost maybe $400-$500 to create. If the sign said YES—Guns, Knives and Weapons are allowed on premises would the place have burned to the ground??


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol we live two different countries dude . Here it’s need a mask and proof of vac to go in guess the people are the weapons here 😟


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

All I can say MO, is if I go somewhere and see a sign like this, then it’s “No Business “ from me, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> All I can say MO, is if I go somewhere and see a sign like this, then it’s “No Business “ from me, sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea but it was a trap my brother. There were signs about masking and drinking and eating and baskets placed on tables as you got through the entrance. In the baskets were buttons that read I’m Vaccinated!! The irony of this reality is that the art display was setup in a factory that started out building the Model T and then was converted by the Army to make ammunition’s for WWII. The Army had replaced the bricks on the floor with wooden bricks to eliminate the possibility of sparks in case somebody dropped a bomb on the floor. That was the coolest part of the exhibit. That and they were trying to sell clay reproductions of Vincent’s right ear for $45.00!!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The store where I get my milk/eggs/etc from pasted a sticker on it's cash register saying "*Say NO to guns*". My brother told the owner (owner was manning the register)....

"What is this nonsense? Even if the Constitution is silent on guns, it does give me the Right of Self-Defense. And to He11 with the Constitution... Islam gives me the right to have weapons to protect myself. Whose butt did this sticker come out of...???"

The poor guy smiled .. an embarrassed little smile...other people in line heard that exchange... and next day that sticker was gone.

What happened to "Say NO to drugs", BTW? Is that still around? Any other "Say NO" stuff out there, I don't know about? Say NO to toothpowder? Say NO to egg roll? Say NO to wanking off in public???



MOJAVE MO said:


> sell clay reproductions of Vincent’s right ear for $45.00!!


A sack of manure is cheaper and is actually of some use.



MOJAVE MO said:


> The Army had replaced the bricks on the floor with wooden bricks to eliminate the possibility of sparks in case somebody dropped a bomb on the floor. That was the coolest part of the exhibit.


That_ is _cool.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is sad that an "art exhibit" would act that way,but at least you got to walk around on some History


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a feeling there’s more than meets the eye going on here. Who put the show on, do you know?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Maybe the sign was part of the exhibit? Ya know kinda like the painting of the big soup can by andi Warhol? 
The color pallette is unique. I especially love the use of red in that piece....


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> I have a feeling there’s more than meets the eye going on here. Who put the show on, do you know?


Massimiliano Siccardi is the visionary who ripped off the vision of Van Gogh to make a buck because his dance career ended in 1990 and he was trying to find work. He surrounded himself with an international team of snowflakes to create a fancy slideshow of VVG paintings. There is zero mention anywhere in the exhibit about Vincent’s mental health or his burden on his brothers family because he couldn’t function away from his paintbrush. No information posted that he ate a bullet and took a few days to die from his injury. The artist community was so hurt by his passing that they created a story that his was murdered out of jealousy for his talent. He only sold one painting in his lifetime which went for $2k. Today’s money that is about $1.2mil or something. Another fun fact. I have almost as many followers on Instagram as Massimiliano and my paintings are all original Mo’s.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> Maybe the sign was part of the exhibit? Ya know kinda like the painting of the big soup can by andi Warhol?
> The color pallette is unique. I especially love the use of red in that piece....


Interesting calculation my friend! But you didn’t see the purple iris’ on the sign? The divine connection between Heaven and Earth? He started painting iris’s the week after he entered an insane asylum in 1889. They were in the garden of the asylum and he decided they were the reason he should fight to live. Artists and those that yearn to be artists think it makes them relevant to insert their own moment beyond the moment. Meaning somebody spent an assload of time and money creating those NO WEAPONS signs so a headcase like me picked up the message and glued it to my brain. Since then I have been shopping for a lever-action 45-70 like my pops used to have. My mental-case little brother sold it to a pawn shop for some magic beans or something.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

From my point of view the ONLY reason we were not supposed to have guns is because the British put that rule in when they were here. They obviously wanted a disarmed population to negate any risk of being overthrown. Every country they were in.. except for USA and Pakistan (maybe South Africa too... not sure)... has very strict gun control even today.

Well, them Brits are now eating porridge way over THERE. They ain't HERE. They ain't been here for over 70 years. So yeah... no reason at all whatsoever to "Say NO to guns". 

Say YES to guns. It's me gawd-given right.

BTW, they still don't allow guns in India. 

To me, the funniest thing in the gun world is China. They do not allow anyone to own guns. Yet the bazaars are full of Chinese weapons. They sell very nice guns.. and ammo (I only use Chinese ammo).... to the whole world yet can't have any themselves. So weird.

Back to topic.... didn't Van GoGo try to kill himself with rat poison? Or was it some other guy banging native girls in Tahiti?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> From my point of view the ONLY reason we were not supposed to have guns is because the British put that rule in when they were here. They obviously wanted a disarmed population to negate any risk of being overthrown. Every country they were in.. except for USA and Pakistan (maybe South Africa too... not sure)... has very strict gun control even today.
> 
> Well, them Brits are now eating porridge way over THERE. They ain't HERE. They ain't been here for over 70 years. So yeah... no reason at all whatsoever to "Say NO to guns".
> 
> ...


I think he took the rat poison to stop the voices in his right ear.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Massimiliano Siccardi is the visionary who ripped off the vision of Van Gogh to make a buck because his dance career ended in 1990 and he was trying to find work. He surrounded himself with an international team of snowflakes to create a fancy slideshow of VVG paintings. There is zero mention anywhere in the exhibit about Vincent’s mental health or his burden on his brothers family because he couldn’t function away from his paintbrush. No information posted that he ate a bullet and took a few days to die from his injury. The artist community was so hurt by his passing that they created a story that his was murdered out of jealousy for his talent. He only sold one painting in his lifetime which went for $2k. Today’s money that is about $1.2mil or something. Another fun fact. I have almost as many followers on Instagram as Massimiliano and my paintings are all original Mo’s.


Ahh ok thanks Mo. No then, that doesn’t fit with my original line of thought.
As a side note, am I supposed to wait for a response from my gun after saying no to it? Because I’ve been standing here for like 20 minutes now and I’ve gotta pee..


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

. Double post 😉


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think he took the rat poison to stop the voices in his right ear.





https://www.daraz.pk/products/2-pieces-ear-wax-cleaners-removal-easy-earwax-remover-earpick-tools-loop-head-best-tool-for-ear-cleaning-i213740378-s1422304629.html?search=1


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Lol we live two different countries dude . Here it’s need a mask and proof of vac to go in guess the people are the weapons here 😟


The question must be”which person is the weapon” 🤔


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

spewing said:


> The question must be”which person is the weapon” 🤔


I can’t say my answer here 🥲 I be in trouble


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

It always confuses me when I see a sign like "no weapons of any kind". Does that mean no belt or buckles? Ball point pens? Keys? Is Bruce Lee banned? The sign should say something like "behave yourself, we shoot to kill!"


----------

